
Show HN: Bilingual Books, Programs, and NLP - glassbowlang
www.glassbow.com<p>I made a website that offers bilingual books in paragraph-by-paragraph form (english paragraph, translated paragraph, english paragraph, etc.)<p>I started with public domain books and am currently negotiating contracts with new authors, and moving towards established authors quickly.<p>I want everyone in the world to speak every language, so I started here to have enough money to study NLP (Natural Language Processing) science professionally while also creating a fun&#x2F;visibly practical and measurable way for others to practice languages quickly. NLP software is used in creating and 1st edit of the books, then the manuscripts are sent to contractors in the native countries for proofreading&#x2F;suggestions. I&#x27;m also in the process in partnering with some language-based NGO&#x27;s to have a % of sales donated to their cause.<p>Anyway, any feedback&#x2F;criticism&#x2F;ideas&#x2F;anyone interested in helping long-term, please let me know here. Happy to help, and thankful for yours. The website is also running a sale this year until Christmas where you get 34+ bilingual books for $9.<p>www.glassbow.com
======
codegladiator
Google translated sentence by sentence. Broken up all meanings and semantics.
I verified by copying couple of sentence from your site which had translations
and using google translate on them and got the same exact translated sentence.

Wouldn't recommend learning new language from google translate.

~~~
glassbowlang
Thank you! Yes, Gtranslate is one of the five programs used in the first
draft, before having native speakers proofread. Any other feedback to help
make this more useful? I really appreciate your input.

------
glassbowlang
Also, an engineer friend of mine recommended asking for help here -- so I feel
obliged to mention this is my first time on HN. Thank you.

